# 12 baby rats need a home- Indiana



## RatMan141 (Jun 17, 2011)

Males and females. Mom is a tan bareback, dad is unknown. Believed to be a dumbo. Pups are handled daily and are very healthy. Ready to go on October 20th. Please contact me to reserve a pup. 6 have already been spoken for! 

$10 adoption fee

or

$15 if you take 2 or 3 of the same sex


----------



## RatMan141 (Jun 17, 2011)

RatMan141 said:


> Males and females. Mom is a tan bareback, dad is unknown. Believed to be a dumbo. Pups are handled daily and are very healthy. Ready to go on October 20th. Please contact me to reserve a pup. 6 have already been spoken for!
> 
> $10 adoption fee
> 
> ...



OK ignore all of that. I have 12 rat pups FREE to good homes only. Mom is a tan bareback, dad is unknown but believed to be a tan hooded or dumbo. They are handled daily and will be very healthy. They will be ready to go October 20th. Please contact me in email or reply to this thread to reserve a pup. They are going fast! 6 have already been reserved.


----------



## alliepenguin (May 6, 2011)

Could you get pictures up perhaps?


----------



## RatMan141 (Jun 17, 2011)

alliepenguin said:


> Could you get pictures up perhaps?


the babies aren't much to look at at this stage as they are still pink but here is a picture of mom when she was giving birth


----------

